# Utility costs in dubai



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

We are in the early process of relocating to Dubai and hashing up the cost differences between a villa and an apartment. We have children but have heard that it is so hot in the summer months that the kids don't play outside anyways. Which brings us to how much are utilities in a 3 bed + maids villa compared to a 3 bed+maids apartment? Assuming the apartment was large. If we could add a cable TV package, water, electricity, gas, internet. How much a month would all this cost for a family of 5? 

Honest realistic answers would really help us to put a perspective on how much to spend and where to start looking from the start as there is nothing worse than looking at one price range then realising you have to lower it dramatically.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well i once had a utility bill in August for my 4 bed villa of AED5000 $1400 or so...

I bought some fans the next day!


----------



## Exp4t (May 17, 2009)

Anyone else willing to share their average utility bill and for a 3 b/r apartment and what that includes? Much appreciated


----------

